# 24 Pin Power Cable Mod



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2008)

*24 Pin Power Cable Mod (Thanks Murderbox for the inspiration)*

Usually its a pain to do these things but I figured I would do one showing how I mod a 24 pin cable for freaksavior..
He wants the wires sleeved in pairs about 6" from the end.
Here is a shot of them original






Some PS Mfgrs show a schematic of the wire order on their web sites. Ever since I figured my camera had a close up setting I like picts better

*Now before you try this remember 1 mistake and POOF*
Its very easy to mix up the wires, some PSs use multiple rails so for example on the yellow wires (12V)the wires may go to different locations on the PSs circuit board.

Here is a chart showing the order of the wiring
http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml

Now get a good pin remover tool, I found some good ones here
http://www.svc.com/sleeving-tools.html

the pins are flat and fit on either side of each pin. Sometimes the plastic plug is tighter than others so you may have to wiggle the wire a bit to let the pins slide between the connector and the plastic housing









here is a shot showing the locking tabs on the female pin


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 15, 2008)

So what exactly is this mod, or have you not finished the guide yet?


----------



## DOM (Oct 15, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> So what exactly is this mod, or have you not finished the guide yet?



i was going to ask the samething LOL


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2008)

I just started it right now. Patience Grasshopper

Here is a rough idea, freaksavior wants the cables in pairs though. (sweet comp though)


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 15, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I just started it right now. Patience
> 
> Here is a rough idea, freaksavior wants the cables in 2s though. (sweet comp though)



Oh, I see now, I thought you meant 2 seconds (2s) thats why I got so confused. If it doesnt void the warranty, (will ask corsair tomorrow), then I'll defo be doing this. ATM, I have to take the braiding back, to make it so the cables go flat to go round the back of the mobo tray.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Alex, I fixed that. I would be willing to bet there will be issues with a warranty.
This is a separate cable off a Silverstone 800 modular PS. It completely removes (plugs at both ends) so if there is an issue he just orders another cable from Silverstone.

I cut some flex into 6" pieces and slide it over the end of 2 wires






Than a bit of 1/8" shrink tubing on the ends and heat it up using a heat gun. Careful not too much heat or the flex melts, a hairdryer also works.




They make different wall tubing, I use the cheaper one on this. They also have a dual wall tube that is much heaver duty for areas that may need it.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

Umm I like the one w/ the sleeves better. Is it possible to use less tubing though so the wires are just really flexible? If not I understand


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2008)

do you mean the end part? Its about 5/8" now.. Il do one 1/4" right now and post a pict.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks mark sorry if I'm being really picky


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2008)

Very nice,i will be doing mine soon so this will be very helpful.

Also my loop is similar to the one in that pic,single loop with cpu/gpu.Is it better to go to the cpu or gpu first?

My loop is pump-cpu-gpu-bip 240 rad-pump,using a t-line.Would it be better like this pump-gpu-cpu-rad-pump?

Thanks MKmods awesome stuff as always.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 16, 2008)

Subscribed - absolutely love your work MK, cant wait to see the end product. Thats setup in the picture looks amazing, its only when you look at, what can only be described as such art as that that you realise just how ugly certain parts of a computer really are.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

I mean the part closest to the plug. It would be cool if the shrink tubing part was in the plastic plug piece so you can barely see it. Then just sleeved


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Thanks mark sorry if I'm being really picky



I really dont mind..this will help a lot of others not to make the same mistakes I did and show what different versions will appeal to them..

OK now to the "Artsy Fartsy" part....(this is so freakin nice in person)








It is 2x the work and materials but 10X the coolness 
(Individual wrapped with tubing inside the plug)



tigger said:


> Very nice,i will be doing mine soon so this will be very helpful.
> Also my loop is similar to the one in that pic,single loop with cpu/gpu.Is it better to go to the cpu or gpu first?
> My loop is pump-cpu-gpu-bip 240 rad-pump,using a t-line.Would it be better like this pump-gpu-cpu-rad-pump?
> Thanks MKmods awesome stuff as always.



When I do H2o I like to go from the rad to the CPU,than the GPU than the pump and finally into the rad to be cooled. (make sure the pump has a bit of airflow as well to keep it from getting too warm)
Thanks Tigger...


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

That works for me. That looks awesome from what I can tell (I'm on my phone  )


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

That looks amazing


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, thanks..I only have 1" left of that sleeve left.. Good thing there wernt any more mistakes...
(Il send it out tomorrow)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2008)

thats freaking sick man!


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2008)

now do mine lol 

nice job


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

and its all mine 

Thanks mark, look forward to receiving it

btw it is a lot more flexible this way now right?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2008)

It yep, it bends pretty easy.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! That is amazing, it looks so clean.

All PSUs should come like that.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 16, 2008)

what case was that?

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj169/mkmods/24 Pin Mod/murderbox.jpg


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, I wish it was mine...(Silverstone TJ07)
http://murderbox.com/

The have some really nice stuff in their gallery

EDIT: OMG, look at this place.....HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/
(sweet MNPCTech has one there too)

Big thanks Freaksavior for showing me the Murderbox comp.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

Your welcome  just glad i got my cable done. I asked the guys from murderbox also if they did the psu cable and they said "We are sorry but that is not a service we offer"


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 16, 2008)

Guide please! 

Id love to do this with my corsair, obviously test it out on my cheapo EZ-cool first but i must admit that looks amazing.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Your welcome  just glad i got my cable done. I asked the guys from murderbox also if they did the psu cable and they said "We are sorry but that is not a service we offer"



Its because its impossible to make $$ doing it. To do it correctly you need the tool, ($10) and 20' of sleeve, 2" of shrink tubing and a few hours...

If I did this for business I would have to charge like $100 and so would they. Thats why I showed this on the forum so those adventurous could give it a try.



kyle2020 said:


> Guide please!
> 
> Id love to do this with my corsair, obviously test it out on my cheapo EZ-cool first but i must admit that looks amazing.


I will fill in the picts later on today/tomorrow with a bunch of tips.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

so basically you just charged me for material?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2008)

Pretty much I did it as a favor, you bought my PS and were pretty cool about it. Honestly its not that easy to find people to deal with that dont suck, so when I do I am pretty nice to them.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome. Yeah its a sweet psu. as much as its humanly possible to love a machine is how much i love that psu.. 100% modeler


----------



## theJesus (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow that looks really nice, I'd love to do that to my psu if it would somehow not void the warranty (fat chance ).  BTW, was that a Decathlon?  I was looking at those for if I ever invest in a modular psu and they look pretty nice.  Only modular, single rail psu I've seen.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Wow that looks really nice, I'd love to do that to my psu if it would somehow not void the warranty (fat chance ).  BTW, was that a Decathlon?  I was looking at those for if I ever invest in a modular psu and they look pretty nice.  Only modular, single rail psu I've seen.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256036&Tpk=silverstone DA800


----------



## theJesus (Oct 17, 2008)

A simple "yes" would have sufficed .  If I hadn't found my psu brand new for $100 shipped on ebay, then I might have got a DA750 since it's only a little more than the 750w silencer on newegg.

Either way, I'm jealous that you got to have your psu modded by mark


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2008)

theJesus said:


> A simple "yes" would have sufficed .  If I hadn't found my psu brand new for $100 shipped on ebay, then I might have got a DA750 since it's only a little more than the 750w silencer on newegg.
> 
> Either way, I'm jealous that you got to have your psu modded by mark



I would be happy to hook you up...
(the DA series is a pretty big jump over the PC 750..But for $100 (half the cost of the DA it was a deal))


----------



## theJesus (Oct 17, 2008)

That's tempting, but I don't have a spare psu that I could use, cuz I just found a buyer for my old one 

How much would you charge for it though?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 17, 2008)

I've done this mod before as well - I agree MK, it's a bit of a PITA only cause it's tedious, though:










Although - I like how close you got the heatshrink to the connector, looks very clean.  

Is it just me, though, or does it seem a lot easier to sneak the 24-cable under the mobo when the cable is seperated up like that?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2008)

very nice imperialreign


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 17, 2008)

MKmods said:


> very nice imperialreign



thanks.

ya know - if you do a lot of cable modding, and need pin removal tools, you can obtain a master kit from soem auto tool dealers, like Matco and Snap-On.

The Matco set I have ran about $60, but damn if I haven't run across a connector it won't pop the lines out of.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2008)

I just ordered 4m of 4mm black sleeving,is this stuff ok to do my atx/pci-e leads?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

I used 1/8"..so 4mm sounds close. It gets bigger but when it does it allows you to see the nside more so I like it to have to expand as little as possible.

4m sounds like plenty, just remember there are 24 wires so it goes fast. I did the ends about 4-5" each because thats all I had, I would recommend about 8" if flexibility is your goal.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mark, your work is amazing!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/...&postcount=259


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2008)

freaksavior wants the ends to be longer/more flexible so a re work is in order. I am planning to sleeve the ends double of the length they are now.
When I get the cable I will show the rework of the cable


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2008)

I've just done my atx 24pin lead,i sleeved each wire seperatly about 6.5".


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2008)

Heres the pic-


----------



## MKmods (Oct 25, 2008)

nicely done


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just started doing my PC Power&Cooling PSU.
I have to admit that it is a pain getting some of these connections out of the plugs 

BTW..Love the murderMod Pc and Charles work...just waiting on some of the parts for my own TJ07 case.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey tigger, ygpm.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2008)

MKmods,how do you sleeve a sata cable? does the sleeving fit over the plug and be tight enough to look ok?

Thanks

Tigger


----------



## MKmods (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw someone actually cut up a sata cable and re soldered the end (custom length). That would be cool to sleeve, but if you had to expand the sleeve to fit over the connector It would be too big a sleeve to look nice I think.

I wish I thought of it but here is a link to a site. (they have a BUNCH of cool ideas there)
http://metku.net/index.html?path=mods/baby-sata/index_eng


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2008)

I might try that. 

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's a pic of some sata cables I have done.
The best way is to buy sleeving as close to the width of the sata cables as possible and when you stretch it over the end of the cable make sure you pull it tight before putting on the heat shrink.Glue lined heat shrink would probably hold the best but I just use 3:1 shrink.
You could also trim down the plastic edges on the ends of the sata cables to help the sleeve slide over them.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice oily. I didnt think they would be that nice.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Very nice oily. I didnt think they would be that nice.



Thanks Mk,...I have one other secret that I use, I buy silver/clear sata cables so the colour does not show through the sleeving as much 

I can't remember the sleeving that I used off hand but will look it up and post it here later.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 25, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks Mk,...I have one other secret that I use, I buy silver/clear sata cables so the colour does not show through the sleeving as much
> 
> I can't remember the sleeving that I used off hand but will look it up and post it here later.



another good point, Thanks again.


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome work guys. Pretty impressive.
I don't really feel like doing it myself (lazy) but it looks bitchin.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 26, 2008)

Mark and/or freaksavior:  I assume the flexibility desired would be to wrap it behind the motherboard tray easier, correct?  Well, I've been wondering about a possibly better idea for some time now.

How about making it into a right-angle connector?  Actually, I've even considered a "180 degree" connector; ie: the end plugs into the board then extends to the right (looking at the board installed in ATX chassis) and has the cable exiting towards the side panel.  So it would be kinda like a hook; I think it would be even cooler if it were just an adapter so you wouldn't even need to mod the psu cable.

Just some thoughts, not sure how they'd work


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Mark and/or freaksavior:  I assume the flexibility desired would be to wrap it behind the motherboard tray easier, correct?  Well, I've been wondering about a possibly better idea for some time now.
> 
> How about making it into a right-angle connector?  Actually, I've even considered a "180 degree" connector; ie: the end plugs into the board then extends to the right (looking at the board installed in ATX chassis) and has the cable exiting towards the side panel.  So it would be kinda like a hook; I think it would be even cooler if it were just an adapter so you wouldn't even need to mod the psu cable.
> 
> Just some thoughts, not sure how they'd work



I do the right angle thing in a lot of my plugs. I take my dremel and notch the molex so the wires are almost flush with the top. But you have to be very careful not to cut the wires


----------



## theJesus (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, that's gotta require a good degree of dexterity not to eff up!  Do you notch the plug on the board too then?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

no just the connector
wait 1 sec Il show a pict of it





cut a bit of the plug





fold wires over and voila


----------



## theJesus (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice, I think I might try doing that to an old psu


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

OK just re did the cables for freaksavior, I made the sleeve length 10" instead of 4 to make the cable more flexible and put a bit of shrink tubing on each end of the individual sleeves.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 5, 2008)

sweet. are there any zip ties/tie wraps under the big piece of heat tubing to hold the cable and the mesh in place?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ christ i wish my attempt was that neat  I just struggled getting it so that the heatsink went into the actual plastic head, so that when the cable bends no coloured cable is shown. Ah well, im re-doing it when i get this cosmos


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> sweet. are there any zip ties/tie wraps under the big piece of heat tubing to hold the cable and the mesh in place?


Nope, I made the individual sleeves extend 2" into the large sleeve and they each have shrink tubing on them also.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Nope, I made the individual sleeves extend 2" into the large sleeve and they each have shrink tubing on them also.



ok, gotcha


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 5, 2008)

Now I know what I'm doing next pay check, thanks for the pics MK and as always it looks sweet.  Is that 1/8th sleeving your using?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Now I know what I'm doing next pay check, thanks for the pics MK and as always it looks sweet.  Is that 1/8th sleeving your using?



yep. Freaksavior sent it to me, I think it was 25' (lol, I only had 1' left) And I used about 2' of 1/4" shrink tubing.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you pick that up at a autoparts shop or should I go through frozencpu.com to grab it?


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2008)

Heatshrink tubing is available at most hardware stores, auto parts shops, etc.  I just picked up this nice case of it (5 different colors) dirt cheap!  I'm totally doing this to my Corsair HX620.  It looks absolutely beautiful Mk.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 5, 2008)

What about the sleeving though?  I really don't want to order it cause then I'll have to use the girlfriends credit card and I have to do things for her! J/K


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

I go to my local Electronics store, 3/16 heat shrink tubing is like $1.75 for 4'. Sometimes they have the 1/8 sleeve (but not always).
The prob is you need about 25' of it to do this mod and it can be hard to find that much.

thank you erocker.

I cant remember where I told freaksavior to go but I think it was about 1/2 the price of Froze.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn!!  Radioshack doesn't carry it so I guess the girly friend will get her way with me for awhile!  Damn it straight to hell!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

MK - can i just ask - Im going to redo this mod, but i need some really wide braiding - im going to braid each cable for about 4 or 5 inches, just to make it so that only the visible part of the cable is braided individually - the bit that isnt visible, the main thick of all the cables is what i need the braiding for seeing as i cut all mine off without realising haha. My question is - what thickness of the braiding and the heatsink will i need for the thick part? 

If you understood that, ill give you a cookie haha.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, shrink tubing usually shrinks 1/2 its size.. So If you get a 1" piece it should shrink to 1/2".

I used a 3/4" diam piece for the large end as I like to use as close to the actual size as possible as it tends to fit snugger.

One other thing, I remove all the wires from the 24pin plug as it makes a much cleaner job. But by removing all the wires its very likely you will mix up a couple of the wires so check them several times to make sure you got them in the right space.

Kyle are you asking what tubing fits over the 24pin plug with all the wires intact?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

So ill need like an inch diameter shrink and like a 20mm braid?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, i also just spotted (on maplins site) some 3mm heatshrink with an adhesive central layer that bonds when its heated up - surely that would be better than regular?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Oh, i also just spotted (on maplins site) some 3mm heatshrink with an adhesive central layer that bonds when its heated up - surely that would be better than regular?



do you have a link?


kyle2020 said:


> So ill need like an inch diameter shrink and like a 20mm braid?


Depends if you are removing the wires from the 24 pin plug or are going to try and force the sleeve over the plug and wires all together.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 5, 2008)

One thing I have done in the past when sleeving a PSU is take some masking tape and draw a diagram of the PSU 20/24 pin connect, 4 pin, and so on.  then draw or mark 1-20/24 or just the starting letter of the color of each wire on the diagram.  Now as I took each cable out I would take a little masking tape to put around the wire and mark the number that it coordinates to on the diagram that I made.  Too me it made it very easy to do the sleeving.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 7, 2008)

If anyone is interested I found some 1/8" sleeving on Ebay that I thought was priced pretty well.  I shared my find with MK and he, I think, approved.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-8-...95224233QQptZCarQ5fElectronicsQ5fInstallation.  
There's different colors but I thought i should go with blue since my exterior is blue.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

That is an awesome deal for good quality sleeving.. I just picked up a couple hundred feet of the carbon black sleeve.
BIG thanks to kentkickr for the heads up.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-8-...ryZ38636QQihZ023QQitemZ360096817216QQtcZphoto
Looks like shipping is a very good deal too.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 7, 2008)

I just picked up the blue.  To think, I almost bought the same stuff on frozencpu for my left nut!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> That is an awesome deal for good quality sleeving.. I just picked up a couple hundred feet of the carbon black sleeve.
> BIG thanks to kentkickr for the heads up.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-8-...ryZ38636QQihZ023QQitemZ360096817216QQtcZphoto
> Looks like shipping is a very good deal too.



Hundred?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe MK's gonna use 75ft to make himself a Manny Wig(Manny Ramirez of the LA Dodgers, currently).


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Hundred?



LOL, when the guy on Ebay figures out he is selling it tooooo cheap that will be the end of .12 a foot sleeve..
(he sells it even cheaper in 100 foot pieces)


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 7, 2008)

its cheaper than i got the stuff for you!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, I paid like .45 a foot for the tubing I used the first time on ur cable.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 7, 2008)

Hopefully we'all don't get hosed in the quality department.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Hopefully we'all don't get hosed in the quality department.



I just talked to him and he is a pretty nice guy and has tons of tubing. He consolidated my 3 orders (saved me a few $ in shipping)

He seems to have a few different kinds, the Tech Flex is the best and the PET is one thats less $. (I got them both to see myself which is better to work with)


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 7, 2008)

Cool,Cool!  Can't wait to get it and show off my idea since right now is a good time due to having to send my Asus board off for the 2nd time.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I just talked to him and he is a pretty nice guy and has tons of tubing. He consolidated my 3 orders (saved me a few $ in shipping)
> 
> He seems to have a few different kinds, the Tech Flex is the best and the PET is one thats less $. (I got them both to see myself which is better to work with)



got the cable mark. looks great thanks


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2008)

ur welcome.


----------



## Maju (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice to see people having a go at this.

Here's my effort from a little while ago.










and parts 
                    of 
                         the 
journey



If I were to offer any advice then I would suggest a, buy more heatshrink and small diameter braiding than you think you'll need cos it is bloody infuriating having to wait 2-4 days for some more to arrive by post. Seriously for the cost of an extra .5m it is so worth it. Likewise with the larger sizes of heatshrink as what is supplied in kits doesn't really leave you with a lot to spare - or thinking about it it might be because i used 2 psu's.

Secondly, persevere with the pin removal tool. I swear I had blisters and cuts all over my fingers from trying to prise those buggers loose.

Also be very carefull with the heat source you use to shrink the tubing. The nylon sheathing shrinks very quickly if you get too close.

Cut the lengths of sheathing and heatshrink a few at a time as it makes it easier to get the job done.
I found it all in all easier to slide the heatshrink over the sheathing before fitting it over the wire.

Often times a bit of sticky tape stuck tightly around the pin can help prevent it snagging the braiding.

And last but not least a hands free tool can come in very handy when playing with lots of wires.





Lets see the efforts of your labours people


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice job, quite colorful.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I really like the color combination there.  I almost always prefer everything black for my stuff, but it's nice to see something different every now and then.

And I hope that guy keeps selling more that sleeving, cuz I definitely want some if I manage to get one of the jobs I've applied for recently.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 8, 2008)

This guy is a pretty quick shipper.  It's already half way here so Wed I should be able to get my project started! Woot!!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 10, 2008)

slightly offtopic, but this thread covers ATX plug modding:
I currently use a 20->24 pin convertor but I want to mod the wires from the 20-pin connector directly into the 24-pin connector.
Now this would make it necessary to reroute 4 cables to the 4 empty slots. I wonder if it would hurt that those cables have a different length from PSU to plug, since I have to reroute them?
It's supposed to be DC, so I think there's no frequency synching problem here, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 10, 2008)

hey great work with the psu really inspired me to ave a go at stuff like that just a question. In this pic, uve got each wire seperatly wrapped uptill that tie bit. Then is it just one really large tube thing going round all of them or still seperate little ones round each wire?



>


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

it is the original sleeve. Basically the individual ones extend about 1" into the large sleeve than I held them with a wire tie. 

The new version I extended the individual wires about 2" into the large one so they wouldnt pull out if bent a lot.


Thrackan said:


> slightly offtopic, but this thread covers ATX plug modding:
> I currently use a 20->24 pin convertor but I want to mod the wires from the 20-pin connector directly into the 24-pin connector.
> Now this would make it necessary to reroute 4 cables to the 4 empty slots. I wonder if it would hurt that those cables have a different length from PSU to plug, since I have to reroute them?
> It's supposed to be DC, so I think there's no frequency synching problem here, but I'm not entirely sure.


I am not clear on what your plan is. I cant imagine that lengths we deal with in a comp case could have a noticeable effect on the current. (when wires are like 10 to 100feet long its different but not with the short runs inside a case.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 10, 2008)

Basically:

```
CABLE  ---|PLUG
NO CABLE |-|PLUG
```
I have to double some cables (4 of course going from 20 to 24 pins)
So the 4 doubled, or double routed, looped, cables are going to be a different length from PSU to plug than the "normal" 20 pin cables I can fit in.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

I did the mod you are talking about before by splicing the extra 4 wires into existing wires (turning 20 into 24) and to this day it still works fine.
The amount of power through the wires is plenty to support it.

On one 24 pin plug I consolidated the amount of wires to 6 larger gauge wires (example five 18ga yellows I changed into one 10ga wire)


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 10, 2008)

Goodie! Green light that is!
Now if only that 20-pin plug would be as easy to pluck out as the 24-pin was 

Also, it's not going to be a high power rig but a VIA C7 board, total system running ~110watts max


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 10, 2008)

My sleeving came in today!  Damn this guy is awesome!  Hopefully I can get my Harbor Freight tonight to pickup some shrink tubing and start my adventure.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 10, 2008)

Good stuff kenkickr!

Also, here's a valuable beginner's tip for all you PSU sleevers:
When you pry the connectors out of your ATX plug, stick them on a piece of tape, in the correct order. This just might save you a headful of frustration and puzzling...

And after a couple of hours of prying (blast that ol' 20 pin!) this one is done! Unfortunately it's also pretty much bedtime, so no time for beauty work...
Thanks again MKmods for confirming the possibility!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Also, here's a valuable beginner's tip for all you PSU sleevers:
> When you pry the connectors out of your ATX plug, stick them on a piece of tape, in the correct order. This just might save you a headful of frustration and puzzling...



Thrackan thats an excellent tip


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll do you one last post of wisdom before I really hit the pillows :
- When you stick them on tape, don't go tossing around with it, you WILL mess it up... (I'm glad I didn't need that pinout anymore)
- If you don't have a hyper pro connector jiggle'n'pry tool, use a bent staple or a watchmakers screwdriver for instance. Any bigger tools make those female connectors HELL to pry loose.

Tomorrows schedule: work, testing the PSU, hopefully some aluminum sawing or maybe some cable tidying on this machine. My little case is getting there, step by step!

Now I'm left with 16 20cm cables and a male+female 20-pin connector. I just might use those someday.

OH! I know what I might do with those cables and connectors! I'm thinking of making a "modular" connection system for the molex connectors I need to use. Just putting it out in text so I remember


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 11, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> My sleeving came in today!  Damn this guy is awesome!  Hopefully I can get my Harbor Freight tonight to pickup some shrink tubing and start my adventure.



good luck! 

My extra sleeving + heatshrink gets in today, so look forward to pictures / updates from me too


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2008)

Finally got to testing, and my trusty old 10-euro PSU still works after all I made it go through 
Though my modular system might not happen as the pins are different from the molex pins. I'm considering whether or not to take up soldering them.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 14, 2008)

I should have ordered more cause I want to sleeve all the way from the ATX connection to the PSU and I don't think 25' is going to be enought, I know it's not going to be enough but in the mean time I'm going to do the PCI-E connections and the ESP connection.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 14, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I should have ordered more cause I want to sleeve all the way from the ATX connection to the PSU and I don't think 25' is going to be enought, I know it's not going to be enough but in the mean time I'm going to do the PCI-E connections and the ESP connection.



thats the original prob I had.. its hard to realize just how much you really need.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thats the original prob I had.. its hard to realize just how much you really need.



agreed, same with heat shrink . . .


not to mention waste from the occasional goof-ups.  If you have one avaialable, a heat-gun or very high-powered hair-dryer is much better for setting heatshrink than a lighter . . . at least when you're using nylon sleeving (although it takes a little longer for a heat-gun to work).  It's very easy to melt the sleeving by accident.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 14, 2008)

completally of topic but, imperialreign ur last quote made me chuckle


----------



## NeoCrisis (Nov 16, 2008)

So I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get this single tool to remove the connector off the 4pin floppy/3pin fans. It looks like this 






I had a whole set but lost just that one tool
If anyone has an extra one or knows where i can buy that single tool please let me know. I dont want to buy another whole set again.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2008)

Removing those is dead easy with a small screwdriver.
Just push down and then twist down, like the image I just made for you


----------



## NeoCrisis (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah thats how I use to do it but im lazy and that tool made things so much faster. All 4/3 pins at once vs 1 pin at a time.....


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is my effort in 24pin sleeving madness. 






Good work from all who have done it because I know just how tedious it is to do.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Good work from all who have done it because I know just how tedious it is to do.



yeah I can imagine, it must take a lot of patience, when working with small things I get agrivated very quickly...what size sleeving did you use?


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 17, 2008)

1/8" sleeving with 7mm 2:1 heatshrink. I was a bit nervous on the first boot up because it is 24 chances to get one of them wrong and blow up your board. If you take your time and be methodical it is not very difficult, just time consuming.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah that would make sense


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> 1/8" sleeving with 7mm 2:1 heatshrink. I was a bit nervous on the first boot up because it is 24 chances to get one of them wrong and blow up your board. If you take your time and be methodical it is not very difficult, just time consuming.



Actually, each wire could go into 23 wrong sockets, so that would be 23x24= 552 wrong patterns... Or maybe that's totally wrong, but ehrm yeah...

Point is, you have to be methodical about it


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 17, 2008)

Haha either way it would be kablammo for your board if one is hooked up wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

Since i did my 24 pin atx, i have gone sleeving mad.I have now sleeved my pci-e power lead and my dvd power lead,plus any other cables i could sleeve too.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

I still need to find some wire wrap as I'm kind of fed up with removing the pins on the 24 plug again.
I also lack good sleeving material though, I'm probable going with a "cover it up so you won't see it" method


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

why would you not want to see it?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> why would you not want to see it?



Because this is what it looks like:


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

ohhh I thought you meant you had already did what this thread is about and you wanted to hide it ok...now I completely understand mine looks strikingly similar lol


----------



## Exavier (Nov 17, 2008)

hey Mark + everyone,

I just found this ACRyan kit that seems to have a fair amount (and saves a fair amount too) at specialtech http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=3688&cat=247&page=1 would this be any good or am I better off doing it all separately?  thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

looks like a good deal to me if I were you I would grab 2 and you would be totally set


----------



## Maju (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought 2 kits and whilst I didn't use all of the larger diameter sleeving I did use everything else and ran out of small gauge sleeving and heatshrink.
If you are just sleeving the cables on the mb connector then you would probably be ok.

To be honest though I think you'd be better off finding somewhere that sells the sleeving and h/shrink off the roll unless you specifically want to change the molex and other connectors.

And seriously, buy more than you think you need, even if it costs you an extra £5. It'll more than make it worthwhile in the time and frustration saved from having to buy more.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 18, 2008)

i really wanna try this but i want to get ma new psu before i do


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2008)

Heres the stuff i used.

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=60_94&products_id=231


----------



## raptori (Nov 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> lol, I wish it was mine...(Silverstone TJ07)
> http://murderbox.com/
> 
> The have some really nice stuff in their gallery
> ...



man no words can describe this beauty.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 18, 2008)

> shure it'l do that other stuff, but so will a cell phone



haha


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

actually now that I think about it that kit has a lot of stuff you probably won't need for this project...unless you are planning on doing other things that would require the other stuff then you should probably buy it all seprately

www.frozencpu.com has a great selection of that kind of stuff...fast shipping too!


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 3, 2008)

Anybody have any good recommendations to remove the wires from the 24pin connector.  I have some staples I bought @ Harbor Freight but I just can't seem to get the damn connectors loose.  Any help much appreciated!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 3, 2008)

Use a good strong sewing needle


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Anybody have any good recommendations to remove the wires from the 24pin connector.  I have some staples I bought @ Harbor Freight but I just can't seem to get the damn connectors loose.  Any help much appreciated!



Har!






Bend the staple (the bend on the pic is horrible, but does the trick), push it in around the metal part of the plug and apply more pushing force using anything that will not terribly hurt your fingers to push it in.
You might even feel a slight *pop* when you're on the spot, but the hooks you need to push in are in the middle (on the outside) of the metal connector.

Time consuming? Yes. Effective? Very.

Alternatively, you might want to try pushing it in with your fingers anyway. In that case, I want a picture of your hand after a full 24-pin deplug


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Thrackan for the pics.  I guess I'll try again.  Are you using regular staples or heavier staples?  I have staples for a staple gun so maybe I need to get something alittle smaller.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Thanks Thrackan for the pics.  I guess I'll try again.  Are you using regular staples or heavier staples?  I have staples for a staple gun so maybe I need to get something alittle smaller.



I've compared them to my office staples and they're the same.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2009)

ok fixed the picts alexp999...Il try to update it with as much info as possible.

thanks Thrackan for showing the staple way as well...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet I can do the mod now, cheers. MK


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

BumbleBee posted this in another thread and I thought it would look good here




sleeved to extreme...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

holy . . . not only is it to the extreme its also immaculately done . . . major props for that! my mod is 3/4 length of the 24 pin cables, heatshrinked at one end and took me 6 hours! Imagine how long this took!


----------

